
Seth's Blog: Righteous indignation - javery
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/righteous-indignation.html
======
fnid
Just think how much more i'd get done if i didn't waste time reading seth's
stupid blog.

------
CodeMage
Is this kind of post typical on his blog? I'm not trolling, it's just that
I've never read his blog, despite his fame, so I'm trying to figure out if
it's worth reading or not.

